# So, how's your outlook on life?  Positive?  Negative?



## Ceege (Nov 13, 2020)

"A new study published in the journal _Psychological Science_ found that people who feel enthusiastic and cheerful -- what psychologists call "positive affect" -- are less likely to experience memory decline as they age. This result adds to a growing body of research on positive affect's role in healthy aging."
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/10/201029135501.htm?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

I try to have a good attitude about things.  It's like the old _Serenity Prayer_:  Changing the things you can and accepting the things you can't.  

And, this quote by _C. R. Swindoll_, even if it is a little long, has always been my favorite......

"The longer I live, the more I realize the impact of
attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important
than facts. It is more important than the past, the
education, the money, than circumstances, than
failure, than successes, than what other people
think or say or do. It is more important than
appearance, giftedness or skill. It will make or
break a company... a church... a home. The
remarkable thing is we have a choice everyday
regarding the attitude we will embrace for that
day. We cannot change our past... we cannot
change the fact that people will act in a certain
way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only
thing we can do is play on the one string we have,
and that is our attitude. I am convinced that life is
10% what happens to me and 90% of how I react
to it. And so it is with you... we are in charge of
our Attitudes."


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know. Times and people are changing an awful lot and not for the better. It's hard to keep a positive attitude in a world of negativity.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 13, 2020)

I vacillate between both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't feel _overly _enthusiastic or cheerful during this time of pandemic and other social issues, but overall I do have a positive attitude and do find some joy in everyday life despite the world turmoil. I'd say I'm much more positive than negative, if this helps me with dementia, that's another plus.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 13, 2020)

I find that it is easier to keep a positive attitude when I am actively engaged in some productive pursuit.  That is why I feel that hobbies and interests are so important in retirement so we don't just fade away.

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Nov 13, 2020)

I tend to be positive even when the stinky stuff is flying, but LOL that may also mean that I am not be that bright.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm a born pessimist, and 2020 isn't helping.


----------



## bingo (Nov 13, 2020)

i'm  in the undecided category


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2020)

P-O-S-I-T-I-V-E


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, this calls for a song...






Hope that helps...

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

I go back and forth between positive and negative each day and I tried to do things to change the negative even though it is very hard at this time.  

Keeping myself busy does help quite a bit as well as music.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2020)

Neither positive nor negative...I'd say I have a pragmatic outlook...dealing with things sensibly and realistically.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

I too, go back and forth. I try to stay cheerful as much as possible. 

I'm not sure I believe that positivity prevents memory loss,,, only 991 people were studied if I read that correctly.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm just plain happy....content
Why? Don't know
Wired that way
Since day one



Let the shrinks play with the whys

It bugs some folks that're wired the other way

I do get pissed from time to time
Take care of that issue
.....then go back to happy

Can nay be helpt


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2020)

My outlook is neither positive or negative.  It's just realistic.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

Since we can choose I choose to be happy.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2020)

Even-though I have heightened anxiety and some depression I am positive and optimistic.   My A & D is neurologically based, and not "psychological".


----------



## DaveA (Nov 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I too, go back and forth. I try to stay cheerful as much as possible.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe that positivity prevents memory loss,,, only 991 people were studied if I read that correctly.


-----"if I read that correctly."   Uhh - - -did you mean to say if I *remember* that correctly?


----------



## Ceege (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm pretty positive most of the time.  But, I must admit that I've had some sad days since my husband passed away in the spring.  I knew for several years that he would pass away before me and I used to think of things I would do when it happened to make new friends and pass the time.   Maybe join a book club and look for other group activities. But, all that has been impossible to do because of the restrictions.  I've put those things on hold.  I  see my son, daughter-in-law, and granddaughter a couple times a month.  My positive attitude is pretty much up to me.  And that's the attitude I choose to work at. It's been hard to do in 2020.  Hoping for a better 2021.   I know thousands feel the same.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm with, Win231, on this.

I'm focused, neutral (for the most part), and a realist to the bone.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 14, 2020)

I've always been a positive person (except during the worst of my last marriage) and a realist, and tend to look for the best in people and things.  No matter the situation, I try and find an upside.  It annoys people sometimes, (usually just the negative sorts) when they want to wallow in their misery, and I'm trying to get them to find some benefit or positive in their situation. I back off if I'm annoying them, but it's my approach to everything.  Even as anxious and depressed as I became when Covid hit, I was still looking for the upsides.  I could get a bunch of organization done in the house, I could catch up on my scrapbooking, Ron and I could spend more time together etc.


----------



## needshave (Nov 14, 2020)

Pretty Positive. I enjoy working hard on my own projects and I have a 2year old granddaughter that we FaceTime several times a week. She is full of energy and we play kid games and amuse each other using FaceTime. Her abilities to have fun....rubs off.


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 14, 2020)

I find the best way to stay positive is to keep active physically. This all the steps and weights. There is an element of vanity to be sure but the endorphins and stress relief from banging weights or running really help.
My job is very stressful and if I make a mistake fairly large sums of money could be lost in a trade. As well, the Chinese are not good ethical trading partners and it is a constant struggle and watching your back 100 percent of the time. They have no compunction of walking away from a agreed on deal if it no longer suits them.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 14, 2020)

I am overall positive about things  although I can be a cynic at times but that is just my own defense against my optimism I guess. Yes, very conflicted..lol. 

“I don’t think of all the misery, but of the beauty that still remains.”  Anne Frank


----------



## Irwin (Nov 14, 2020)

I try not to let the world get to me, but when it does, there's always tequila.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 14, 2020)

I feel neutral about the situation today.  After retiring and moving to a new home in a new town, the pandemic put a stop to my plans to meet new local friends and activities. Now I am confined mostly to my house and dog, but I find plenty to do at the house and still go out for groceries and other supplies and I don’t feel depressed


----------



## Don M. (Nov 14, 2020)

We try to be "cautiously optimistic", but the longer this pandemic drags on, the harder it becomes.  The main thing, for us, is to keep fairly busy, and not linger on all the bad news this year....and try to follow the pandemic guidelines, so we don't become a statistic.


----------



## Jim W. (Nov 18, 2020)

I have always been a positive and optimistic person, even though I didn't have a lot of reasons to be, at least in the sense that most people think of reasons to be happy.

But I was always basically on the happy side of neutral.

Up until recently....

A couple of months ago, my mind started dwelling on some things that happened (and some things that didn't happen) a long, long time ago. Mistakes and bad decisions I made, bad timing, etc, etc. Seeing people I knew seem to effortlessly succeed at both personal relationships and occupational endeavors, while everything I attempted I seemed to be stymied. Sometimes by conditions beyond my control, like a congenital disorder that blocked me from certain occupations, etc,

Now, for the past few weeks, I've been feeling lonely, sad and depressed. 

I have nobody in my life and every day is just a lonely repeat of the previous one. I've been getting outside and walking for exercise every day which helps a bit. Found out after weighing myself on a public scale the other day, that I've lost about 20 lbs or so. Could stand to lose some more, so I'll keep at that.

After the beginning of the new year, after I take care of some other business and after a vaccine for this COVID business becomes available, I might look into joining a local chapter of a nationwide community service group that meets once per week. Get involved and maybe make some new friends.

I've never been suicidal and I highly doubt I'd ever get to that point. But I will admit that lately, the thought of passing away earlier than I had planned, doesn't seem like such a bad thing and possibly even a relief.

I hope this wasn't too maudlin or self-pitying as I am not that kind of person.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2020)

my view  ....







I remain  positive  ....  just can't let myself go in the other direction


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> I have always been a positive and optimistic person, even though I didn't have a lot of reasons to be, at least in the sense that most people think of reasons to be happy.
> 
> But I was always basically on the happy side of neutral.
> 
> ...


It's understandable. Try to keep yourself busy and maybe find a psychologist to speak to. I can't afford therapy so I've been looking at other options.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> my view  ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some of us that's easier said than done.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 18, 2020)

Well, since the only thing we've been able to do this last summer is use our powerboat, it been quite disappointing. We moved back to Colorado for certain summer things we had done before when we lived here. Most-to-all of them things got cancelled. 

If I have any feelings of "negativity", it's towards those that don't want to do the right thing concerning the spread of this virus. But, then again, many folks are following what they're being shown. IOW, no mask wearing or social distancing.

Many Millennials and young Gen X folks are saying, "you aren't going to stop me from partying!"


----------



## Duster (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm hopeful for a better future.  I consider myself an optimist now. That hasn't always been the case.  I used to be plagued with chronic depression.  After taking an honest examination of the toxic person who caused me a lifetime of misery, I've excluded this person from my life and couldn't be happier in my change of attitude.  I don't take any medication and don't need any.  I feel very positive about the future.

I have so much in my life to be thankful for~my loving husband, who has shown me that he's there for me.  I've never felt so wanted and loved.  Sometimes it takes a crisis for us to say what we need to say to those we love.

I never in a million years expected to be able to lose more than 100 pounds and be a "normal" sized person again. My steps to living a healthier life style have paid off wonderfully.  An additional 20 pounds fell off due to the cancer, but I'm maintaining the weight and holding steady.  Never thought I'd be trying to NOT lose weight!  It's very strange to realize that I'm not the largest woman in a room.  It's hard not to say something sassy to the fat shammers who blamed my tumors on gluttony.  I just laugh on the inside at their backwardness.

Everything's gonna be alright!


----------



## asp3 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm positive and optimistic in the long run.  We have moved from a world where many people believed that their leaders were the result of divine right and lineage.  In many places were are now able to choose our leaders.  We also have moved from a system where there used to be more slavery than there is now.

I feel positive about some things happening in the world and negative about other things but overall I try to focus on the positive.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 18, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm positive and optimistic in the long run.  We have moved from a world where many people believed that their leaders were the result of divine right and lineage.  In many places were are now able to choose our leaders.  We also have moved from a system where there used to be more slavery than there is now.
> 
> I feel positive about some things happening in the world and negative about other things but overall I try to focus on the positive.


Unfortunately, I don't think enough of the world has moved away from that belief of their leaders being the result of divine right; I heard way too much of people (on both sides!) during recent elections talking about how they were sure god wanted them to vote for this candidate. Heck there was a local church here in town whose pastor was telling people who to vote for! So that's why I'm pessimistic.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 18, 2020)

Tell my Bi-polar girlfriend if she's positive this morning she wasn't at all. Wanted to kill her kidney doctor because he wouldn't call her.


----------



## gennie (Nov 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> My outlook is neither positive or negative.  It's just realistic.


Me, too.  I search out the facts and try to look at things as they actually are, then adjust my life to accommodate which is what The Serenity Prayer is all about.

My goal is contentment or satisfaction with what 'is' rather than always striving for more or different.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 18, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think enough of the world has moved away from that belief of their leaders being the result of divine right; I heard way too much of people (on both sides!) during recent elections talking about how they were sure god wanted them to vote for this candidate. Heck there was a local church here in town whose pastor was telling people who to vote for! So that's why I'm pessimistic.



I myself see a huge difference between people choosing their leaders based on their religious beliefs and a leader being put in place because their family believed that god has given their family the right to govern their people.

I don't think it's unreasonable for people to vote for someone because they believe that god wanted them to vote for that person.

I do however think there are more people in the US who are wanting to the have government regulate the values of their religion.  I find some of them to be the equivalent of the Christian Taliban.  To me there is no such thing as a good theocracy.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 18, 2020)

I was so lucky that my Dad enhanced everyone's lives, when I was growing up.
I am not that wonderful,  (haha! not even close) but am a generally happy person.

"To affect the quality of the day, this is the highest of arts."


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm tediously, unremittingly positive.  Don't know quite why, exactly.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> My outlook is neither positive or negative.  It's just realistic.


Ditto


----------



## Gaer (Nov 18, 2020)

Something I'm curious about:

The attention of the mind naturally goes to what brings the most happiness.  But, since being on the Senior Forum, I've noticed  some people find happiness in their sadness, in complaining, in criticizing, in their anger.
I'm not making a comment about their natural feelings.  I'm sure their feelings are valid.

So there is some type of happiness in misery or in wallowing in the lower mind functions?  This is interesting!


----------



## Chet (Nov 18, 2020)

My attitude is resignation. I'm still alive which is good. I have no unrealistic expectations. What happens will happen. I will keep chugging along.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 18, 2020)

Blah. Being positive means just ignoring the negative stuff going on around us. I think it is self-indulgent twaddle.


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Something I'm curious about:
> 
> The attention of the mind naturally goes to what brings the most happiness.  But, since being on the Senior Forum, I've noticed  some people find happiness in their sadness, in complaining, in criticizing, in their anger.
> 
> So there is some type of happiness in misery or in wallowing in the lower mind functions?  This is interesting!


Talking about something painful can bring some relief.  It's not always a matter of complaining or anger or wallowing.  It's venting.


----------



## Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

Realistic. I adapt to whatever the circumstances happen to be each day.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm more of a realist but I try not to get too enmeshed in things I cannot change. That's why I avoid the news! I am sick to death of the crap that's going on and I can't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 18, 2020)

I am realistic in my thinking, but unfortunately that seems
to have people say I'm negative~!!? SO don't give a *^&*
any more.....


----------



## Jim W. (Nov 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Talking about something painful can bring some relief.  It's not always a matter of complaining or anger or wallowing.  It's venting.


Exactly. If you don't have a long time, close friend to confide in or you aren't seeing a therapist, an anonymous forum of similar aged/background people like this one, can be a place to spill your guts and get some feedback.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 18, 2020)

hawkdon said:


> I am realistic in my thinking, but unfortunately that seems
> to have people say I'm negative~!!? SO don't give a *^&*
> any more.....


LOVE IT!


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 18, 2020)

*I've been positively positive all my life, but tomorrow, when I have a covid test, I want to be absolutely NEGATIVE. *


----------



## Elsie (Nov 18, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Neither positive nor negative...I'd say I have a pragmatic outlook...dealing with things sensibly and realistically.


Sounds a bit like me.  I don't try to be either way.  If something, any ol' thing, happens in the day that gives me a smile,  well great.  I don't deliberately give thought about my daily living, it just is what it is....EXCEPT that my full body Essential Tremor shaking is one of those "it is what it is" things that doesn't fit in the mold of not giving thought to what goes on in my daily living.


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 18, 2020)

I try to dwell on things that I like thinking about. A person can’t change the past, is busy in the present and the future is unknowable.

so why not try to make the present as enjoyable as possible?


----------



## Elsie (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> I have always been a positive and optimistic person, even though I didn't have a lot of reasons to be, at least in the sense that most people think of reasons to be happy.
> 
> But I was always basically on the happy side of neutral.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Neither positive nor negative...I'd say I have a pragmatic outlook...dealing with things sensibly and realistically.



That's what I aim for, but depending on the issue can shift to optimism or pessimism.


----------



## needshave (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> I have always been a positive and optimistic person, even though I didn't have a lot of reasons to be, at least in the sense that most people think of reasons to be happy.
> 
> But I was always basically on the happy side of neutral.
> 
> ...


Jim,

You've got friends here. You may not know use, couldn't recognize us in a crowd, (except for Pinky & Holly) but if we can provide any support or just want to talk....there are many here that would listen (read).  This is the place. 
Sometimes its just good to talk things out with somebody, other times you are just too close to it and you can't see the forrest for all those trees, again its good to talk it out and get another view point. 
So, although Im not on here all the time I check it often. If you just need someone to talk it out...sign me up.


----------



## Elsie (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim, you've brought to my mind a thought I've had about people who develop physical, mental,
emotional miseries, whatever, as they grow elderly.  But their awful suffering can give those of them who fear death reverse thinking on it.  They begin to see death as erasing the goodness in themselves, a goodness that they can teach others.  I see only one thing I've done to be proud of in my life (other than birthing three great children  ) Just an ordinary non-skilled person.  Sometimes in the middle of the night I wake up & while trying to get back to sleep, irritated, my mind starts to think on past unpleasantness.  I feel crabby not being able to fall back to sleep because lack of sleep will make the next day rough to do anything.  But I tell myself to shutup and think good thoughts..  I still may not fall back to sleep, but I feel emotionally better.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 18, 2020)

Elsie said:


> Jim, you've brought to my mind a thought I've had about people who develop physical, mental,
> emotional miseries, whatever, as they grow elderly.  But their awful suffering can give those of them who fear death reverse thinking on it.  They begin to see death as erasing the goodness in themselves, a goodness that they can teach others.  I see only one thing I've done to be proud of in my life (other than birthing three great children  ) Just an ordinary non-skilled person.  Sometimes in the middle of the night I wake up & while trying to get back to sleep, irritated, my mind starts to think on past unpleasantness.  I feel crabby not being able to fall back to sleep because lack of sleep will make the next day rough to do anything.  But I tell myself to shutup and think good thoughts..  I still may not fall back to sleep, but I feel emotionally better.


The way you are reacting to these negative thoughts is wonderful.  Stopping the negativity as soon as the thought enters the relative field and replacing it with a higher qualitive judgement is the best way to handle this.  I'm proud of you!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

*I am usually positive,but I have to admit that with all that has been on for months now I am more in a negative outlook on life.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> I have always been a positive and optimistic person, even though I didn't have a lot of reasons to be, at least in the sense that most people think of reasons to be happy.
> 
> But I was always basically on the happy side of neutral.
> 
> ...


I can understand your mood changing a lot over this parody of time and mine has too.

That's good that you have things to do once this pandemic settles down.

I hope to start doing some of the same things and I wish you all the best in doing those things too.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 18, 2020)

I keep hearing that arts and crafts can help going thru times like these. But I've never been able to find any I like to do; about the only thing I can stand to do with my hands is turning the pages of a book or operating a computer mouse or keyboard, lol.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I can understand your mood changing a lot over this parody of time and mine has too.
> 
> That's good that you have things to do once this pandemic settles down.
> 
> I hope to start doing some of the same things and I wish you all the best in doing those things too.


I think this pandemic has thrown a spanner into the works of the outlook of a lot of us (me included).


----------



## Jim W. (Nov 18, 2020)

needshave said:


> Jim,
> 
> You've got friends here. You may not know use, couldn't recognize us in a crowd, (except for Pinky & Holly) but if we can provide any support or just want to talk....there are many here that would listen (read).  This is the place.
> Sometimes its just good to talk things out with somebody, other times you are just too close to it and you can't see the forrest for all those trees, again its good to talk it out and get another view point.
> So, although Im not on here all the time I check it often. If you just need someone to talk it out...sign me up.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 18, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I keep hearing that arts and crafts can help going thru times like these. But I've never been able to find any I like to do; about the only thing I can stand to do with my hands is turning the pages of a book or operating a computer mouse or keyboard, lol.


i play video games.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I find that it is easier to keep a positive attitude when I am actively engaged in some productive pursuit.  That is why I feel that hobbies and interests are so important in retirement so we don't just fade away.
> 
> Tony


I was going to say just that. Few people, and particularly old ones, wake up and say "yay!" Nary a day goes by that I don't complete some project. On days that do, I take a nice long nap bc I earned it, so that feels positive too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 19, 2020)

Life is like the weather, when we go outside and say, "Wow, what a gorgeous day" we say it because they all are not gorgeous.


----------



## regularjo (Dec 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Since we can choose I choose to be happy.


excellent point.


----------



## LindaB (Dec 2, 2020)

Been having a little high anxiety lately


----------



## Liberty (Dec 2, 2020)

Every day, early in the morning in bed, I decide on what projects to tackle that day...makes me feel so grateful to be able to "get after it", day in and day out.


----------



## hellomimi (Dec 3, 2020)

I have become positive when I had no one to rely on but myself. I'm living my best life inspite of this pandemic. Not saying there's no trials my way because I have my fair share. I have sticked to an *attitude of gratitude that works well for me to look at the good side of any negative situation. I remind myself not to dwell in negative thoughts. I literally sing the blues away and it works like magic for me. 

* I started a journal of things I'm grateful for from the mundane to the grand events. I even write gratitude for negative events like forgetting to set my alarm but good enough I woke up with 45 minutes to shower, get dressed and run! LOL


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2020)

Most of the time I am positive. Before I moved here I was in a difficult marriage with a very negative angry man and that affected me so much. Now I am pretty happy with my life but things happen in life that are sad or hard too. When they happen, I do not dwell on it. So I would say my outlook on life is mainly positive.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 5, 2020)

Just talked to hub about this...we are both "scary positive"...lol.  He is much more low keyed about it though and I am way more "bubbly" personality wise.  Except when he gets some wine in him, then he gets "bubbly" and I get more quiet!  Credit the "ability to see the ridiculous" sense of humor we both seem to have acquired.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 9, 2020)

I've usually trended to be optimistic and positive.  During the last year however I found myself feeling negative and anxious.  I know it had to do with the elections, the divisions in our country and the Covid virus wildfire.  I feel much more hopeful now since I believe we will soon have people in office who appear to have some sensible ideas plus the imminent availability of the Covid vaccine.  As for the divisions in our country, I don't know how or if we can solve that one.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 9, 2020)

I think I must be positive because all of the world negativity and hatred over the past year bothered me greatly. To the point that I am in hiding from all news stations, magazines, Facebook...any place that thrusts the negativity on me. My own personal world is positive and I choose the people in my life who I know will keep it that way. Naive?  Perhaps, but I’m so much happier this way.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2020)

Elsie said:


> Sounds a bit like me.  I don't try to be either way.  If something, any ol' thing, happens in the day that gives me a smile,  well great.  I don't deliberately give thought about my daily living, it just is what it is....EXCEPT that my full body Essential Tremor shaking is one of those "it is what it is" things that doesn't fit in the mold of not giving thought to what goes on in my daily living.


My husband has ET too...that couple of glasses of wine before dinner really helps him with dinner. His neurologist said "keep it up".


----------



## Judycat (Dec 9, 2020)

Still negative. Not much hope for humanity getting past walking upright and having a head with a big blob of cerebral matter inside.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Still negative. Not much hope for humanity getting past walking upright and having a head with a big blob of cerebral matter inside.


Especially since this pandemic.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

Generally positive, though I find that more and more I'm missing being with people. If it weren't for the internet and Zoom get-togethers, I'd probably be depressed by  now.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2020)

Positive for sure. I’m 83 now and don’t have that much time to be negative. Don’t worry, be happy.


----------



## gloria (Dec 9, 2020)

or a Bloody Mary!!


----------



## jerry old (Dec 9, 2020)

You age
take other peoples foibles as an event you've seen before,
humorous now, wonder how come i didn't notice mine...


----------



## Lakeland living (Dec 9, 2020)

Gotta be honest, my life is still good. Keep track of the stuff I think I need and refuse to get dragged deeply into it.
  Yes, still have a few laughs each and every day.
SOOOO rounding off things, Positive for me.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm pretty much positive.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Generally positive, though I find that more and more I'm missing being with people. If it weren't for the internet and Zoom get-togethers, I'd probably be depressed by  now.



If it weren't for the internet to keep in touch and the ability to stream things to watch, I'd probably be in a rubber room by now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

I think for the most part it's positive, despite what's going on in the world around me. Adding more negativity to the mix certainly wouldn't help things. Besides, I realize and am thankful for my blessings.


----------

